

FBI busts software copyright fugitive who fled to Pakistan  - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2012/020212-copyright-fugitive-255671.html?hpg1=bn

======
rbanffy
"was arrested at Dulles Airport as he was trying to get back into the U.S."

What the hell was he thinking? That he would be able to enter the US without
being noticed?

